# Republicans better open our fucking government or



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.

Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.

Democrats suck dick but as bad as they're, they can run a fucking government(poorly). 

Don't you ever tell me how proud you're of America being a super power. You don't care if we remain such you radical heartless bastards.

At least under George Bush you cared about science, tech and our leadership in the world. No more and so I can't support such a party. Good bye! I beg all my thinking republican friends to join me.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 12, 2013)

I think the Democrats should negotiate some spending cuts, to fund the govt.

But as for the debt ceiling, no negotiations.  Just raise the damn ceiling!!!!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 12, 2013)

The  GOP has now lost any chance of winning the Senate in 2014 and could soon lose their chance of retaining the House.   Yeah Tea Party!!!!!!!

You can't fix Stupid......


----------



## Camp (Oct 12, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.



Could be the dumbest statement of the day, but the day is early.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> The  GOP has now lost any chance of winning the Senate in 2014 and could soon lose their chance of retaining the House.   Yeah Tea Party!!!!!!!
> 
> You can't fix Stupid......



yeah and you all predicted Walker would recalled

but you all dream

why don't you people trying fixing your STUPID party

7 to 8% unemployment for five years isn't just STUPID it's INCOMPETENCE


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...


If you're voting straight D ticket, you're not thinking at all.  You're mindlessly and childishly lashing out.

In other words, you're the perfect Democrat voter.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



And what good would that do?
Instead of switching sides, seek and find true conservative candidates and vote for them.


----------



## cutter (Oct 12, 2013)

We have a 17 Trillion debt that we can't afford and never seem to pay even a little of the principle off. Explain how our financial situation is helped by adding another few trillion to the debt. Are we just telling future generations that we are so irresponsible we spent the funds they need to have a productive future? If we can never pay off this debt we might as well default now and give out future generations a chance to learn from our mistakes and have a successful future. Our President and Congressmen don't care about our future financial health, they made theirs and have it  protected if foreign bank and investments' so all they care about is  the power they can wield.  We don't have to default on our debt to solve our problem, we just have to cut the budget to spend less than we take in. We have a yearly income of about 2.5 Trillion, if we spend no  more that 2 Trillion we can start paying down the debt. Maybe we can't afford foreign aid, funding for arts,pbs, too generous welfare, ss as we now know it or anything else that won't  kill American. The problem we have is our fault, we spent the money and we need to pay it back,and not leave it for our geandchildren to deal with.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2013)

Some of you need to grow up, this is BOTH parties fault, But more blame goes to Obama FOR being a thug.....

and his APPROVALS are proving it


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2013)

Republicans have been TRYING to open the government, but Harry Reid has been successful in keeping the shut down going.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew pull your pants up, your liberalism is showing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone offer Matthew a binkey and a safety blankie. Seems his mommie (govt) is gone to lunch and he's in a panic.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 12, 2013)

Isn't anyone concerned about the fact that we need to raise the debt ceiling.
And I don't mean we seem to have to raise it every fucking year,doesn't it bother anyone we have to raise it at all.We are at $17 Trillion in debt now and the politicians seem to be fine with that.

Well not all the politicians..The Tea party has a big problem with it...

And they are called the crazy wacky ones.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

This is going to fucking destroy our economy. You people are acting like fucking fools and are risking everything.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is going to fucking destroy our economy. You people are acting like fucking fools and are risking everything.



Because we all have a vote in congress? Pull your head out of your ass boy.


----------



## cutter (Oct 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Republicans have been TRYING to open the government, but Harry Reid has been successful in keeping the shut down going.



The only people that really care who is at fault are the politicians because all they care about is who is going to win the next election. The citizens of this country always come out the loser. The reason I back the TEA PARTY is they want to cut the size of government which means spend less money. All the bad publicity the TEA PARTY gets is coming from both the dems and repubs because it goes against their policy of taking more and more form the American people and gathering more power. Most people at some time have said it's time for the citizens to stand up and form a party that represents them and that's how the TEA PARTY came to be. The reason they don't have an organized party with clear leaders is it's made up of a bunch of like minded people that have not yet organized which so far has kept it from being corrupted. Somebody needs to speak for the people and the dems and repubs sure don't do that


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2013)

you all better understand a part of the TeaPs WANT to put us over the edge so they can rise like a phoenix from the ashes of Depression as the rulers of all.  That is very Mussolini and Hitler-esq.


----------



## cutter (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is going to fucking destroy our economy. You people are acting like fucking fools and are risking everything.



Do you think raising the debt will save our economy or just put off the destruction for a while? Do you really think someday someone will wave a magic wand and this debt will go away? We need to deal with this NOW. It will not be easier when the debt doubles again. What is your answer to the problem other that kicking that can down the road to our grandchildren?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 12, 2013)

Earth to Matthew:  Most of the government is Still Open (over 83%).   

And if employees are Nonessential, why is the government involved in those activities in the first place?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 12, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I think the Democrats should negotiate some spending cuts, to fund the govt.
> 
> But as for the debt ceiling, no negotiations.  Just raise the damn ceiling!!!!



They already negotiated the funding level. No more negotiating until the gov't is opened and the limit raised.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Cons shut down government and are already complaining.....too funny. 

These assholes are supposed to support limited government,  but they are already getting their panties in a bunch over parks and monuments shutting down. 

Fucking pussies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> you all better understand a part of the TeaPs WANT to put us over the edge so they can rise like a phoenix from the ashes of Depression as the rulers of all.  That is very Mussolini and Hitler-esq.



You sound like a hysterical old woman. Related to Matthew?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Cons shut down government and are already complaining.....too funny.
> 
> These assholes are supposed to support limited government,  but they are already getting their panties in a bunch over parks and monuments shutting down.
> 
> Fucking pussies.



Parks and monuments that have no daily staff running them saves us money how? The intent is clear and the backlash is justified.


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> you all better understand a part of the TeaPs WANT to put us over the edge so they can rise like a phoenix from the ashes of Depression as the rulers of all.  That is very Mussolini and Hitler-esq.


Typical prog horseshit.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Cons shut down government and are already complaining.....too funny.
> ...



Wow, you are ignorant.  National parks/Museums have daily staff. 

Stop living in your mother's basement and get out more.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...





Daily staff standing at the turnouts to look at Mt. Rushmore?   Really?

What a galactic waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



No, all parks don't have daily staff. Perhaps it is you who is clueless. 

Troll


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I agree, South Dakota is waste.  Lets wipe it off the map.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Why lie, loser Con?

I never said ALL.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

The Argentine economic depression was a major downturn in Argentina's economy. It began in 1999 with a decrease of real Gross Domestic Product (GDP). The crisis caused the fall of the government, *default on the country's foreign debt*, widespread unemployment, riots, the rise of alternative currencies and the end of the peso's fixed exchange rate to the US dollar.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentine_economic_crisis_(1999–2002)

This will be worse as we're pretty much the thing that holds the world up.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > you all better understand a part of the TeaPs WANT to put us over the edge so they can rise like a phoenix from the ashes of Depression as the rulers of all.  That is very Mussolini and Hitler-esq.
> ...



He's become a one trick pony...tea party tea party tea party

jake the fake is nothing more than a troll anymore


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



Reread the original post you quoted. Take off your troll glasses and READ it. Then and only then will you understand this neg.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



Wolf in Sheeps Clothing Speaks.

Pretending to be a Republican, something he never was anyway.

You voted straight Dem in last election in my opinion.  You don't fool anyone with your BS, and you will vote with the Dems again and I will cancel your vote again with mine.


----------



## Misty (Oct 12, 2013)

Since Obama's approval is at 37% I think the democrats are the ones really getting the blame.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is going to fucking destroy our economy. You people are acting like fucking fools and are risking everything.



How is it going to destroy our economy when govt is the entity that is blowing out the treasury.  I'm not sure about you but I'm tired of my tax dollars paying for endless wars, social engineering experiments, and other assorted calamities.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.



And of course you'll blame the GOP for the policies of the Dems who chose this course of policy.  To reinflate the bubbles on Wall Street with Tax Payer's money and Federal Reserve notes.

Again, you are a tool of the left.  Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

Argentina was the last large country to default on its debt, in 2002. *This default led to a collapse of the banking system and wiped out of millions of peoples&#8217; life savings*. The economy of the South American country is only now getting itself back on its feet.

Greece&#8217;s partial debt default

In 2011, investors in the Greek government were told that they would only be paid back a proportion &#8212; as little as 60 percent &#8212; of the money that they had invested in Greece's debt. So if they held one million Euro of Greek debt, they were set to only get back 600,000 Euro. This is called taking a haircut. The fear is that investors with Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Irish, and even perhaps French government debt may soon be asked to take a haircut. This isn&#8217;t as bad as a full blown debt default, where the government reneges on its debt.
The Euro Debt Crisis: Debt Default - For Dummies


Don't fucking do it.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Loser Con lost the argument, and is throwing a hissy fit, all while playing the victim. 

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Camp (Oct 12, 2013)

cutter said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have been TRYING to open the government, but Harry Reid has been successful in keeping the shut down going.
> ...



The Tea Party is being rejected by Dem's, Repub's and independents, the mass's so to speak, because after watching them for several years, the conclusion has been reached that they do not consider the consequences of their knee jerk ideas. Their ideology is based of fraudulent spins and talking points. They are expert at pointing out problems, but horrible at finding solutions to solve those problems. In addition, they have proven themselves to be unable to govern. They cause infighting and endless squabbles amoungst themselves and their allies. Finally, they are completely dependent financially on support from the wealthiest people in society. Even their most patriotic ideas are corrupted by the dependence they have on satisfying billionairs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



You're not suprised because you're too fucking stupid to see reality. Go ahead spew some more spoon fed talking points from Comedy Central. 

FYI there was no argument. Just you making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Misty (Oct 12, 2013)

The media is blaming the republicans but the people are blaming Obama for changing the Obamacare law AFTER it was signed into law, exempting his union pals and business cronies.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.



The Republicans have offered to raise the debt ceiling and Obama said no.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



So you just made shit up and said that National Park/Monuments have no staff.

Wow, talk about being special.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Misty said:


> The media is blaming the republicans but the people are blaming Obama for changing the Obamacare law AFTER it was signed into law, exempting his union pals and business cronies.



^^


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2013)

Right here is the party and the person you all should be pissed at...but he gets a pass in this just like he has everything in the LAST FIVE YEARS..He's talks about our "sterling credit", weren't we downgraded under him? the man is dunce and a joke

SNIP
President Obama signaled Saturday that he wouldn't accept the Republicans' offer for a short-term increase in the nation's debt limit.

 "It wouldn&#8217;t be wise, as some suggest, to just kick the debt ceiling can down the road for a couple months, and flirt with a first-ever intentional default right in the middle of the holiday shopping season," Obama said in his weekly address. 

"Because damage to America&#8217;s sterling credit rating wouldn&#8217;t just cause global markets to go haywire; it would become more expensive for everyone in America to borrow money. Students paying for college. Newlyweds buying a home," he said.

ALL of it here
Read more: Obama rules out short-term debt ceiling hike - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room 
Follow us:   [MENTION=27326]The[/MENTION]hill on Twitter | TheHill on Facebook


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



Many of them DONT have daily staff yet they are ALL closed so please point out to me how im wrong. 

I'll wait....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



But your solution is more spending and higher taxes. The British crown would have loved you.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 12, 2013)

Misty said:


> The media is blaming the republicans but the people are blaming Obama for changing the Obamacare law AFTER it was signed into law, exempting his union pals and business cronies.



Two posts in this thread and all I saw was the picture.  (small grin)


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Yawn....I know, but you right wingers are bitching over the shutdown of park/monuments that require staff. 

Seriously, are you retarded or something?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2013)

The Greatest Debt Crisis The World Has Ever Seen Is Coming

The largest mountain of debt in the history of the world just continues to grow even larger, and everyone knows that this colossal debt spiral is not going to end well.  But we all keep playing along because nobody wants the party to end.  Right now, *there is an unprecedented ocean of red ink covering the planet*.  Globally, governments have never been in so much debt, corporations have never been in so much debt and consumers have never been in so much debt.  But every time someone suggests that this is a problem and that we should at least try to get debt levels to settle down a bit, people start screaming that austerity will hurt the global economy.  And of course it will.  But we cant continue to live way, way above our means indefinitely.  Well, we can try, *but at some point this entire house of cards is going to come crashing down and we are going to be facing the greatest economic crisis the world has ever seen.*

It is kind of* like watching a slow-motion train wreck that you have no chance of possibly stopping *that you know will end up killing lots of innocent people.  *This debt crisis is going to end up destroying the global financial system, but there is not a thing that you or I can do to prevent it from happening.*  The unprecedented debt binge that we are witnessing right now is going to continue until someday we hit a brick wall of financial disaster.  We can yell and we can scream, but it isnt going to stop what is happening.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



The operative word is _require_.  Walk in, open air monuments don't require ANY staff.  The only staff Obama used was the ones that put up barricades.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



they don't "require" anything....we the people willingly PAY THEM to be there for US

they fucking WORK for us, how dare they shut our country off to us

and seeing you people yawn over this is sickening


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Lmao....you Tea Baggers championed small government, yet throw a fit over some parks/monuments closing down that you caused since you don't want poor people and people with preexisting conditions to get healthcare.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2013)

If we need to borrow money, to make the payments on the money we borrowed last time, we are in a death spiral.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



All Boehner has to do is allow people to vote who represent their constituents.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The  GOP has now lost any chance of winning the Senate in 2014 and could soon lose their chance of retaining the House.   Yeah Tea Party!!!!!!!
> ...



Walker had the Koch brothers.  This congress has lost even them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



Apparently I am so why don't you enlighten me to two things.

1. Which Park/Monuments require staff to be open?
2. Point to who is bitching about the place(s) you list in number 1.


Or just fade from this thread.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If we need to borrow money, to make the payments on the money we borrowed last time, we are in a death spiral.



We are and they refuse to stop it.  The only ones trying to stop it are now considered Extortionists, Anarchist, and all the others who refuse to do a damn thing about it.

The House of Cards is built now all over the world.  Europe, Japan, and of course the U.S. are funded by a Monetary Situation that is completely INSANE.  

It's only a matter of time before the IDIOTS that have done this to the world bring the whole damn thing down.  And quite Frankly, I believe they have done so much damage that nothing will stop the ending of this story, and when it comes we'll wish we only had the issue of 2008 to deal with in comparison.

The world has taken us to the edge, and as we look at the long fall back to earth people still refuse to look and go THELMA AND LOUIS ON US.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 12, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Democrats should negotiate some spending cuts, to fund the govt.
> ...



^ that. The Democrats even accepted the Repub CR numbers but, quelle surpise!, thats not what the teapublicans want now. 

Harry Reid Compromised On Shutdown Negotiation, House Republican Acknowledges


> *&#8220;It is a concession, I acknowledge that,&#8221;* Rep. Doug Lamborn (R-Colo.) told The Huffington Post on Saturday. &#8220;I was glad to see that lower number. It didn&#8217;t take defense spending into account. We still have a big discrepancy between the House and Senate version. *But there has been some compromise and I acknowledge that.&#8221;*
> *
> (Lamborn, for what it's worth, is no centrist. He signed on to a letter saying a government shutdown* was preferable to the implementation of Obamacare.)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Greatest Debt Crisis The World Has Ever Seen Is Coming
> 
> The largest mountain of debt in the history of the world just continues to grow even larger, and everyone knows that this colossal debt spiral is not going to end well.  But we all keep playing along because nobody wants the party to end.  Right now, *there is an unprecedented ocean of red ink covering the planet*.  Globally, governments have never been in so much debt, corporations have never been in so much debt and consumers have never been in so much debt.  But every time someone suggests that this is a problem and that we should at least try to get debt levels to settle down a bit, people start screaming that austerity will hurt the global economy.  And of course it will.  But we cant continue to live way, way above our means indefinitely.  Well, we can try, *but at some point this entire house of cards is going to come crashing down and we are going to be facing the greatest economic crisis the world has ever seen.*
> 
> It is kind of* like watching a slow-motion train wreck that you have no chance of possibly stopping *that you know will end up killing lots of innocent people.  *This debt crisis is going to end up destroying the global financial system, but there is not a thing that you or I can do to prevent it from happening.*  The unprecedented debt binge that we are witnessing right now is going to continue until someday we hit a brick wall of financial disaster.  We can yell and we can scream, but it isnt going to stop what is happening.



I propose 
1. Cutting food stamps, welfare back to 2008 levels.
2. Get troops out of the middle east and cut military to 600 billion for a few years. 

Don't cut what makes us a first world nation. Don't punish working Americans within the infrastructure, tech and science sectors. 

We won't get those back for a very long time.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2013)

I really don't care if the monuments stay closed for another year.  Get government open and people back to work.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

3. I also propose a 2% increase on taxes on all incomes to raise revenue.

Anything besides the destruction of our economy.


----------



## Valox (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



1. National Parks/Monuments.
2. Right wing retards after shutting down the government. 

You people were supposed to be all about limited government, but are making a fuss over parks/monuments that you closed down. 

Keep it up.  It is working out great for you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



Lololol you got NOTHING. That isn't an answer it's an admission of defeat.

You probably should have faded away


----------



## Duped (Oct 12, 2013)

Voting democrat will only hasten our demise. How did solyndra work out for you?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmmmmm

The fake Republican speaks again.

What are his key points................

Cut the military, and raise taxes...........

LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> The fake Republican speaks again.
> 
> ...



1. Cut to 600 billion and most of that through pulling our troops from the middle east
2. Raise taxes on ALL groups by 2%.
3. Cut welfare to pre-Obama levels

Seems fair.


----------



## Camp (Oct 12, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



Why would you assume my solution would be more spending and higher taxes? Could it be that you are one of the ones stuck inside that bubble where you believe anyone who disagrees with you is automaticly a liberal and opponent? It is never good when a political movement or party is dependent for it's existance on special interest that have agenda's that are different or even opposit of the movement or party. That is where the Tea Party is today. The core beliefs of it's members and fans are not in tune with the special interest that supports them financialy. They have been corrupted beyond repair.


----------



## Duped (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm
> ...


Raising taxes on those who pay nothing by 2% isn't going to help. Raising taxes on those who pay too much will hurt


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

Duped said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Not .0001 the pain we would feel if we stay on the current course. 2011 we almost did this anyways and it would be spread fairly over EVERYONE.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You're telling me that dems aren't reliant on special interests?  Lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



man, that Val is one dumb parrot or programed robot...not sure which one
I think they post just to see himself post


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...




I'm sure that'll have them quaking in their wingtips.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

I am just saying that 
1. Food stamps should be taken back to 2008 levels
2. military brought home and 150 billion removed that is used for the wars.
3. A equal for all tax of 2%

Do you think fixing our problems won't be painful? This is in fact the best choice we have.


----------



## Camp (Oct 12, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



I'm not a democrat. I'm a pragmatist and centerist. My choice is moderate pragmatic Republicans or conservative pragmatic Democrats. 
Dem's amd Repub's are certaily dependent of special interest, but they have many to choose from. When push comes to shove they can reject specific ones if they want. Anyhow, most of the special interest play both sides. The T's are dependent on only one special interest. That would be the obscenely rich who are trying to avoid higher taxes. The T's are of no value to any other special interest group.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2013)

4. Possibly raising ssi retirement to 70.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

2% here 2% there. It's no biggie right? Until they use that mentality repeatedly like they already have. Before I can agree to paying more of MY money I want to see some fiscal responsibility out of DC. Anyone who blindly agrees to pay more without some idea of responsibility ...... well, you know what they say about a fool and his money.


----------



## Duped (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


That word " fairly " scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Congress tacks on pork and pet projects to nearly every bill and you want to condone this behavior by sending them more of your own money? WTF is wrong with you? That's like sending your teenager to the store with a grocery list and a credit card only he returns with an Xbox hidden in the bottom of the grocery sack. 

Your blind faith in our government is whats destroying this nation. If we demanded accountability instead of offering gullibility we'd be much better off.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2013)

The fake Republicans are the reactionaries, like Cruz and Lee and Carson and West and Rush and Sean etc.

They are the RINOs.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



Poor Matt.   Obama closed the govt (er, 15% of it).   the GOP members of the house do not have that power or authority.    Obama did it,  he is responsible.

Obama can open it back up,  the GOP members of the house do not have that power or authrity either.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The fake Republicans are the reactionaries, like Cruz and Lee and Carson and West and Rush and Sean etc.
> 
> They are the RINOs.



Lol wut?

Put the crack pipe down. It's rotting your brain.


----------



## Camp (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The fake Republicans are the reactionaries, like Cruz and Lee and Carson and West and Rush and Sean etc.
> ...



It's how many Republicans feel. They aren't smoking crack.


----------



## Duped (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Sean, and Carson are conservatives- not republicans; big difference mostly.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Big spenders are big spenders no matter what you call them. Most of the morons in DC play along partisan lines. Cruz, Lee & Paul and to a lesser extent Rubio are playing along the WE'RE FUCKING BREAKING THE BANK line. They are standing on principle not politics. We need a congress full of them. 
I'm sure to many of you they seem extreme. To the rest of us they seem to be responsible.
And I will preemptively tell you that they wont cause a default because we have more than enough coming in to meet our OBLIGATIONS without goingIinto further debt. So save that argument as I've already responded to it.


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...


How many staff man the WWII Memorial?  Uhhh---BEFORE the NPS closed it, that is.  It takes a lot of rangers to keep the Barrycades in place.

Also, how many staff are stationed at a park that receives no Federal funding?

How many staff are stationed at Mt Vernon?


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...


Moonbat.


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I really don't care if the monuments stay closed for another year.  Get government open and people back to work.



Some people can't work because the monuments are closed.

Feds' shutdown shuts down Keys guides - KeysNet.com

The PJ Tatler » BREAKING: White House Ordering Hundreds of Privately Run, Privately Funded Parks to Close

Defiant N.C. innkeeper relents, will close due to federal shutdown | Reuters

Founding Fathers' Tavern Closed by Government Shutdown | NBC 10 Philadelphia

Fords Theatre Cancels Performances Following Government Shutdown - Playbill.com

Inside Scoop SF » The Cliff House reopens in the face of the shutdown: ?The Cliff House must remain operational.? [Updates: Closed again Wednesday]


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

Problem:  The credit cards are maxed out, and we can't afford the payments.

Conservative solution:  We need to stop spending as much.

Liberal solution:  We need to raise the credit limit.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 2% here 2% there. It's no biggie right? Until they use that mentality repeatedly like they already have. Before I can agree to paying more of MY money I want to see some fiscal responsibility out of DC. Anyone who blindly agrees to pay more without some idea of responsibility ...... well, you know what they say about a fool and his money.




It's unreal that no one except those that are considered "radical extremists and terrorists holding the government hostage" will be _fiscally responsible._

It's sheer insanity that we watch this unending party going down in Washington with all the spenders just kicking the fiscal can down the road.

And it seems to never end.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 12, 2013)

The Tea Party Caucus are fiscal idiots. They are more than willing to maintain military spending at the current levels even though the US spends more money on the military than the next 10 biggest military spending nations in the world. But spending at home to improve public education, no way. 

Healthcare spending was out of control and rising at a much faster rate than the GNP or inflation prior to the ACA, due in large part to insurance being unaffordable for low income families. The system was not sustainable and it was having an adverse pact on the overall economy. Corporations were shipping jobs overseas, in part, to avoid providing healthcare insurance to low income employees. Co-pays and deductibles were also rising, as we're premiums, all to fund record insurance industry profits. 

The American people were given the choice in the 2012 election as to whether to go forward with the ACA, or to elect a President who would repeal the Act. Obama was re-elected in a landslide. But the Tea Party, in its arrogance, knows better and had vowed to get rid of the ACA. 

Hopefully, the American people will be wise enough to get rid of the Tea Party in the mid-term elections coming up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You are clearly delusional, a misguided individual who clearly can't face reality.

If we do government economics by grampsmurkel, the default will be globe wide.  There will be consequences for the far right reactionaries much more dire than just economic and electoral.


----------



## cutter (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



After obama spent a billion $$ buying the presidency you think the TEA PARTY is a party of billionares? You want to see where the rich people are just look at the dems in Congress. The average TEA PARTY donation was around 10 bucks. Our entire political system is corrupted by big money. Look at Finestine. Worth around 2mil when first elected had no other job since and now worth around 200mil. I guess that's just the average Americans story.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2013)

The TPM will bear the overwhelming brunt of payback for a default.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> The Tea Party Caucus are fiscal idiots. They are more than willing to maintain military spending at the current levels even though the US spends more money on the military than the next 10 biggest military spending nations in the world. But spending at home to improve public education, no way.
> 
> Healthcare spending was out of control and rising at a much faster rate than the GNP or inflation prior to the ACA, due in large part to insurance being unaffordable for low income families. The system was not sustainable and it was having an adverse pact on the overall economy. Corporations were shipping jobs overseas, in part, to avoid providing healthcare insurance to low income employees. Co-pays and deductibles were also rising, as we're premiums, all to fund record insurance industry profits.
> 
> ...



And the Congress with all their Tea Party candidates along with other Congress critters were elected to the House to oppose Obamacare.

They are voting based on the wishes of their electorate and their campaign promises.

Whether liberals or Middle of the road voters like it or not, these good men and women are fullfilling their campaign promise to defund and destroy Obamacare as it now exists.

I'd like to know the name of one Republican or TP candidate that ran on an election promise to go along with everything Obama wants.

An insane Obamacare bill that doesn't even provide safeguards against fraud, higher taxes, higher debt ceiling without some cuts.

Name me one Republican that ran on voting with Democrats and giving Obama every thing he wants.

They are the Opposition Party for heaven's sake.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The TPM will bear the overwhelming brunt of payback for a default.



We shall see how this plays out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Instead of throwing out platitudes,  talking points & bullshit why don't you get specific. IF YOU CAN


----------



## Antares (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



Your very own Cracka Ass Prez shut the Gov down.


----------



## Vox (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew is sloganeering again?

let me guess - he is demanding to fund science, tech and infrastructure?


----------



## daveman (Oct 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> They are the Opposition Party for heaven's sake.



Progressives believe the GOP is required to rubber-stamp Obama's agenda.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> Matthew is sloganeering again?
> 
> let me guess - he is demanding to fund science, tech and infrastructure?


So far though he isn't doing it in Klingon or Romulan.
It is always very easy to spend other people's money.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is going to fucking destroy our economy. You people are acting like fucking fools and are risking everything.



HA! The only thing getting destroyed is the plans of greedy politicians to unwisely spend our money.
The financial markets are ignoring the government.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The Greatest Debt Crisis The World Has Ever Seen Is Coming
> ...



"Don't punish working Americans within the infrastructure sector.
Please explain what this means.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to fucking destroy our economy. You people are acting like fucking fools and are risking everything.
> ...



Matthew is trying to get a government contract.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 12, 2013)

They are just flushing my tax dollars down the drain!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

cutter said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have been TRYING to open the government, but Harry Reid has been successful in keeping the shut down going.
> ...


I don't think the goal is to necessarily spend less money. The ultimate goal should be to spend our money wisely.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Cons shut down government and are already complaining.....too funny.
> 
> These assholes are supposed to support limited government,  but they are already getting their panties in a bunch over parks and monuments shutting down.
> 
> Fucking pussies.



You should continue watching Rachel Maddow. 
She will keep you uninformed.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



This is your OPINION.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...



Right. We want all poor people to DIE!!!!
You got us. We confess....
BTW....No one can be or is denied 'healthcare'...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Valox said:
> ...


Ahh yes. Let the insults fly..
Your argument is lost.
Shut it


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I really don't care if the monuments stay closed for another year.  Get government open and people back to work.



Which people?
No one in the privater sector has lost their job over this.
All 400k DoD employees are back at the Pentagon.
The VA is up and running. 
Let the rest stay home..Or even better. Let them head off to the private sector.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> 3. I also propose a 2% increase on taxes on all incomes to raise revenue.
> 
> Anything besides the destruction of our economy.



Increasing taxes reduces revenue. Check your history.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Centrist?
Then explain your every post that sides with everything the democrats propose and everything they do.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> 4. Possibly raising ssi retirement to 70.



That's inevitable


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2013)

George Bush's SEC let Wall Street run a derivatives based Ponzi scheme that destroyed the world economy in 2008.

Now the Tea Party Republicans are trying to destroy our economy again.

It is time to vote them out, before they can do any more damage.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 13, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.



You should study the technology that came out of just the space program or the Pentagon - and how it was fed into things like consumer electronics. Do you know who developed and launched the first satellites - and how vital satellites are across different sectors? How much do you know about aerospace technology? Do you know the history of Boeing's relationship to government? Maybe also study the relationship between government and MIT or Stanford, especially during the Cold War. Research the scientific advancements that came out of government-university partnerships. Maybe also check out energy. You might investigate the money and research that comes out of the DOE and flows into oil, natural gas and coal. The Heritage Foundation wrote a scathing critique of Obama for wanting to limit government's role in developing new technologies for oil drilling. The private sector doesn't like it when the government welfare stops. 

Turn off talk radio and study this stuff.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

Londoner said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.
> ...



Bingo...All first world science and tech powers do this. Conservatives are really not very smart of the way things work.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 13, 2013)

Valox said:


> Cons shut down government and are already complaining.....too funny.
> 
> These assholes are supposed to support limited government,  but they are already getting their panties in a bunch over parks and monuments shutting down.
> 
> Fucking pussies.



They can't see the insanity in that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



You'll live, Matt. Sometimes you have to swallow a bitter pill to make people listen. And instead of  defecting from one cesspool of cognitive dissonance to another, become a libertarian or ditch party affiliation altogether.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> 3. I also propose a 2% increase on taxes on all incomes to raise revenue.
> 
> Anything besides the destruction of our economy.



It's not the tax rate that's the problem, it's the complicated loophole wealth redistribution that is the problem. Stop burdening our workers with payroll taxes so they can compete. We need a flat tax that does not penalize work & subsidize Wallstreet. No tax on the first $25k of income & a flat 25% tax on all income above that regardless of type or source of income with no loopholes. Call it the 25x25 tax plan. Currently we have billionaires only paying 13% effective tax rate while workers are paying double at 26% effective income tax rate + they have to pay 7.65% payroll tax. Stop the subsidies to the billionaires & level the playing field.

It's cheaper, easier & fairer than Herman Cains 9-9-9 tax plan that is complicated & taxes us 27%. With the 25x25 tax plan our tax form & tax law would only be 1 page & anyone could understand it, fill it out & file it.

Over the last decade the effective tax rate on GDP was 16%. Historically it has been 18.1 % of GDP.






*Government Receipts as percent of GDP.*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



?Riot time!?: Food stamp users in near-panic over EBT card failures | Twitchy


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 13, 2013)

If we default on the debt, and a worldwide economic crisis results, many people that survived the GOP Recession will go down this time. Most used up their reserves in that one. 

Now the First Great Republican Depression was created by economic ignorance, as was the Great Republican Recession of 2008. However, purposely defaulting on the debt will mean that they purposely rendered many Americans homeless and killed their jobs. Just to get back at a President for winning an election. 

The result of a default will be very ugly for all of the GOP and Teabaggers. I suspect they will be danger simply walking down the street, and there will be GOP Party headquarters in many areas going up in flames. You take away a man's home and ability to support his family on purpose, and you are going to have many very, very angry men and women out there. Very well armed angry men and women.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 13, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> If we default on the debt, and a worldwide economic crisis results, many people that survived the GOP Recession will go down this time. Most used up their reserves in that one.
> 
> Now the First Great Republican Depression was created by economic ignorance, as was the Great Republican Recession of 2008. However, purposely defaulting on the debt will mean that they purposely rendered many Americans homeless and killed their jobs. Just to get back at a President for winning an election.
> 
> The result of a default will be very ugly for all of the GOP and Teabaggers. I suspect they will be danger simply walking down the street, and there will be GOP Party headquarters in many areas going up in flames. You take away a man's home and ability to support his family on purpose, and you are going to have many very, very angry men and women out there. Very well armed angry men and women.



I ain't scared.   Obama is the only one that can cause the default if he doesn't use the billions of taxpayers dollars coming in to the government to pay the interest and principal on the debt.  

He may be vindictive enough to do so, but he would be impeached if he did.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 13, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > If we default on the debt, and a worldwide economic crisis results, many people that survived the GOP Recession will go down this time. Most used up their reserves in that one.
> ...



if you listened to lew the other day 

the admin will pay the interest and principal as required by law 


he stretched "debt" into other areas to keep it scary


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > you all better understand a part of the TeaPs WANT to put us over the edge so they can rise like a phoenix from the ashes of Depression as the rulers of all.  That is very Mussolini and Hitler-esq.
> ...



A clear-eyed and clear-voiced concern is not hysterical, you goof.

The TeaPs will be destroyed as a political force if economic harm comes to the country.

The continued delusion of the far right, as expressed by your sorts, amazes and startles the clear-thinking American.

The black man won.  Get over it.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Estimates of the GOP's demise by the left are greatly overestimated as 
are the successes of Obamacare

No doubt, one will see the extreme left try to play the race card


----------



## Redfish (Oct 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Obama is half black,  get over your racism.   He is as much white as he is black,  you do you and he call him black?  What color are you RW?   Why does race matter so much to you?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

KissMy said:


> They are just flushing my tax dollars down the drain!



and they always will,,,


----------



## Redfish (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> Estimates of the GOP's demise by the left are greatly overestimated as
> are the successes of Obamacare
> 
> No doubt, one will see the extreme left try to play the race card



they play it every day,  its the only card they have.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Democrats and the left have always judged by race,
they just picked a different race now


The party of the 3 S's
Slavery, Segregation and Socialism


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > Estimates of the GOP's demise by the left are greatly overestimated as
> ...



They sure do
them and the "concern trolls" 

what fakes


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))

Whooooooo, we're shakin' in our boots!  NOT!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2013)

No one is going to swallow a bitter pill.

The American people will spit it out and punish the GOP in 2014 and 2016.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> ...




That is what the extreme left is wishing for ..


----------



## Redfish (Oct 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one is going to swallow a bitter pill.
> 
> The American people will spit it out and punish the GOP in 2014 and 2016.



wrong again, snake.   the bitter pill is obamacare and the American people are going to vomit it out big time in 2014 and 2016.  

Your left wing attempt at socialism as defined by marx and lenin and attempted by obama will go down as a huge failure.   The american people are not as stupid as you libs think they are.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> wrong again, snake.   the bitter pill is obamacare and the American people are going to vomit it out big time in 2014 and 2016.
> 
> Your left wing attempt at socialism as defined by marx and lenin and attempted by obama will go down as a huge failure.   The american people are not as stupid as you libs think they are.



True

sadly, there are a lot of Obamacare "useful idiots" out there

I expect some anytime soon to come along


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



It's hard for those who back the TP and their actions to understand how things work when they deny science and Fox News doesn't tell them anything other than social programs are a waste of money. 

At this point, Wall Street and the Koch Brothers are pissed at the Tea Party so there goes conservative funding for the mid-terms. Unlike the rank and file voting public, they are unlikely to forget about the shut down by the time elections roll around and they are already organizing to run candidates to unseat the TP Republicans in the mid-terms.  

Those who are suggesting that government workers furloughed by the shut down should look for work in the private sector are obviously unaware that since Obama was elected, government employment has gone down. IOW, Obama has been cutting the size of government.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Chris said:


> George Bush's SEC let Wall Street run a derivatives based Ponzi scheme that destroyed the world economy in 2008.
> 
> Now the Tea Party Republicans are trying to destroy our economy again.
> 
> It is time to vote them out, before they can do any more damage.



Yes, because unlimited spending and infinite debt are so GOOD for the economy!


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> Estimates of the GOP's demise by the left are greatly overestimated as
> are the successes of Obamacare
> 
> No doubt, one will see the extreme left try to play the race card


Indeed.  Example:



JakeStarkey said:


> The black man won.  Get over it.


----------



## barry1960 (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> ...



Your statement has the ring of truth in it. Incumbants now fear challenges in primaries more than challenges in general elections dueto gerrymandering and political funding. This allows the ulta-conservatives in Congress to openly challenge their party and the Republican party to quiver in fear from the Tea party deconstructionists. Now the key tp staying in office for a republican seems being able to pass a "true conservative" litmus test. When the Democrats lost three elections in a row, Clinton moved to the center to take the presidency. How many elections in a row will the Republicans have to lose before they move back towards the center? Will losing both houses cause moderation?I doubt it, it will just cause zealots like Cruz to double down.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 13, 2013)

obama rejected every point of negotiation out of hand.  Then has the nerve to say republicans shut down the government.   He knows that liberals will agree with him.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama rejected every point of negotiation out of hand.  Then has the nerve to say republicans shut down the government.   He knows that liberals will agree with him.



Plus Papa Obama throws a temper tantrum and tries to "punish" people


The left will pay for their attempts to "punish" people

Just imagine what the hateful left would do to punish people if/when they obtain
full control of health care?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6npdwCj9vIk]Veterans Cross Barricades to get into the World War II Memorial - YouTube[/ame]



But, no doubt
the 'useful idiots' of the left will come out to defend him


----------



## Camp (Oct 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama rejected every point of negotiation out of hand.  Then has the nerve to say republicans shut down the government.   He knows that liberals will agree with him.



Repub's have been the do nothing congress and refused to comprimise for years. Comprimise has been a dirty word. Any Repub who dared think about it has been threatened with a Koch brothers financed primary battle. Now the Repub's want to use extrortion and blackmail to get what they haven't been able to get with normal, traditional and acceptable political practices. Any President should refuse to let the country be extorted and blackmailed into submission.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



Drinking the koolaid?


----------



## paulitician (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh man, is Walmart closed or something? The dimwitted Obamabot Entitlement Moochers are out in force on this Board today.

Hey Moochers, i just heard Walmart is handing out Obama-Phones. Better run along before they run out. Off ya go now.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 13, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.



That's an ignorant "belief".


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No one is going to swallow a bitter pill.
> ...



I would really love to hear why ACA is "socialism" ...The insurance companies are still the key central figure in the health care industry and no one is paying for someone else's care,  you still have to pay for your own (unless your low income and get medicaid, which you pay through taxes).

If anything the removal of mandatory ER care makes ACA *anti-*socialist.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If you're low income and get Medicaid, you don't pay taxes.  OTHER people who DO pay taxes will be paying for your subsidies.

Wealth redistribution.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 13, 2013)

Teatards are down on the nat'l mall strumpeting around complaining about how they shut down the gov't. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 13, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Teatards are down on the nat'l mall strumpeting around complaining about how they shut down the gov't. You can't make this stuff up.



horseshit!   they are demanding that obama reopen it.   the republicans in congress, much less the teaparty, do not have the power to shut down the govt or reopen it.   only obama can do that.  

Wake up and smell the shit that is coming out of the whitehouse.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Teatards are down on the nat'l mall strumpeting around complaining about how they shut down the gov't. You can't make this stuff up.
> ...


Smell it?  He _eats_ it.  And then tells us it's yummy.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If you get Medicaid and are low income, someone else pays for it.  Low income people don't pay any taxes.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 13, 2013)

TooTall said:


> If you get Medicaid and are low income, someone else pays for it.  Low income people don't pay any taxes.



To me, the obvious solution is to raise the wages of the working poor so that they are paying taxes and don't need these subsidies. But conservatives don't want that.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > If you get Medicaid and are low income, someone else pays for it.  Low income people don't pay any taxes.
> ...


Who pays for the wages?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > If you get Medicaid and are low income, someone else pays for it.  Low income people don't pay any taxes.
> ...



Disposable income going down and the 'need' for gov't dependency have an indirect relationship.
If the gov't took 100 or 90  or even 70 percent of your disposable income, how would one maintain their standard of living on less income.

It benefits the left to keep the poor down and to make even more of them. which is why the left always wants taxes higher.  It increases dependency and their vote base.

Take any man and make him a tax payer- they tend to be more conservative.
So yes, conservatives would want to see that,.....


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

daveman said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Actually you're wrong..._everyone_ pays medicare/medicaid taxes regardless of income bracket.  And you don't get Medicare/Medicaid refunds.

Income Tax =/= Medicaid Tax


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Yes they do.  There are more kinds of taxes then just Income Taxes...

There are no refunds for Medicare/Medicaid Taxes.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...


Yup, I was wrong.  My bad.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

daveman said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



assuming they work, of course


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

So like...now that we've pushed aside the "poor people don't pay taxes" thing....

Someone explain to me how exactly Obamacare is "socialist"

It really is not...at all.   If anything it empowers free markets.

Increased competition among Insurance Companies = Capitalism

No more mandatory ER care = Anti-socialism

Everyone buys their own insurance = Capitalism

Where. Is. the. Socialism??????


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

It is a movement more towards a CPE than not.

Many on the left will try to use the 'high school' definition of socialism 
as 'proof' as why it is not. But, this is a disingenuous argument. 

Statism, crony capitalism, corporatism, socialism, are all some form of a centrally planned economy.

One can regulate an industry to a point, where it is de facto, a gov't institution but held in private hands.
For example, during the World War II.

Gov't should promote true free markets
- allow competition across state lines
-real tort reform to stop lawyers from seeking rent
-less gov't could be achieved by giving all a voucher for health care and allow
the market to allocate the resources, instead of large gov't agencies making non market decisions. 
-stop the AMA from allocating how many med schools there should be allowed 

etc


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> So like...now that we've pushed aside the "poor people don't pay taxes" thing....
> 
> Someone explain to me how exactly Obamacare is "socialist"
> 
> ...



If you can't see it coming....you're blind as a bat....

Obamacare was clearly designed to lead us to a single payer system.....

because the country would refuse universal healthcare outright.....the marxists in office are using the incremental approach...


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> So like...now that we've pushed aside the "poor people don't pay taxes" thing....
> 
> Someone explain to me how exactly Obamacare is "socialist"
> 
> ...



^ that

OPEN UP THE GOV'T TEAPUBLICANS!!!


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 13, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > So like...now that we've pushed aside the "poor people don't pay taxes" thing....
> ...



open it up yourself DEMRATS!!!....stop the stonewalling....

and is there any doubt that this marxist wants Socialism.....?  only in retardville...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 13, 2013)

I see the ones crying the night away over the shutdown are STILL libs and pretend conservatives.

Delayed freebies are a bitch


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 13, 2013)

Why Teapublicans?  WHY?!!!


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Because in the 18 shutdowns since 1976, Papa Obama is the first President to not negotiate


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> It is a movement more towards a CPE than not.
> 
> Many on the left will try to use the 'high school' definition of socialism
> as 'proof' as why it is not. But, this is a disingenuous argument.
> ...



The industry is only "centrally regulated" as much as banks and airports are.   Yes there are rules for them to follow but really how can there not be?   We are talking about people's health care here...do you want some weasel insurance company ditching your grandmother as soon as she has diabetes?   

And I'm not even addressing the stupid paranoia about "ACA is leading to single payer" because until you show me some hardcore proof of this all it will ever be is scare-mongering.

I still maintain my point:

*ACA is not Socialism!*


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

No, I much prefer a weasel gov't bureaucrat doing it


Only centrally regulated- must be like when one is a 'little pregnant" 
No one said no rules- rules should promote competition and help with
economic externalities- not pick winners and losers. 

A true free market with no barriers to entry for all the players will 
allow for the greatest benefit for the most people. It will also allow one
to better themselves, if they so choose.

Under this system,  many will try to claim it will be "equal"
but are we to believe that the President or Congress or friends of theirs will have the same
doctor as you or me?

We only have to see how Papa Obama sends his own children to private school
while taking the benefit away from poor kids to go to the same school, to see that this
will not be the case. 



Well
being cheaper to pay the tax/fine and still be covered instead of buying a plan
is going to lead to something

ACA is not socialism, as defined in high school books
It is much worse


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> Because in the 18 shutdowns since 1976, Papa Obama is the first President to not negotiate



He's keeping your anti-science sequester that doesn't effect welfare.
The last few days their was a bill that considered repealing the medical device tax.

So what you want to be debated is gutting of our ability to remain number one within research, tech and infrastructure??? Working Americans shouldn't have to pay for bums and stupid wars.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Don't forget 
He is spending more money to keep veterans out of the WW II memorial

Technically, the sequester is the law of the land- just like Papa ObamaCare



What a temper tantrums he is having

Just imagine how the left would punish people when/if they have full control of health care


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 13, 2013)

Medicare/Medicaid are bankrupt.....now the bozo-in-office wants to impose a similar program on everybody....at a point where we are already trillions in debt....

you just can't make up this shit.......


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> Don't forget
> He is spending more money to keep veterans out of the WW II memorial
> 
> Technically, the sequester is the law of the land- just like Papa ObamaCare
> ...



The national parks are closed. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Medicare/Medicaid are bankrupt.....now the bozo-in-office wants to impose a similar program on everybody....at a point where we are already trillions in debt....
> 
> you just can't make up this shit.......



You're not going to make reforms within this area until you can win elections. I know that they're over budget and need reforms.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget
> ...




like the open air ones
or blocking views of Mt Rushmore from public roads
or closing private business that leases on gov't land

All events, never done before in gov't shutdowns
that cost more money to close than not

Not hard to understand why at all he does it


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 13, 2013)

They going to fall on their sword?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Predictions of the demise of the GOP are greatly exaggerated by the left as 
are the claims of success for the Papa Obamacare roll out


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Medicare/Medicaid are bankrupt.....now the bozo-in-office wants to impose a similar program on everybody....at a point where we are already trillions in debt....
> ...



why should the Rs let the idiot Demrats create yet another boondoggle before reform takes place......?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

Vote for a 2 month debt ceiling raise and your sequester. 

Then have a debate on welfare reform.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Vote for a 2 month debt ceiling raise and your sequester.
> 
> Then have a debate on welfare reform.



If you were paying attention you would know thats basically already been offered and OBAMA rejected it because HE wants the sequester limits lifted. Like I said pages ago, get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Vote for a 2 month debt ceiling raise and your sequester.
> ...



Which are the law of the land, as well
Funny how that works for the left now....


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 13, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Medicare/Medicaid are bankrupt.....now the bozo-in-office wants to impose a similar program on everybody....at a point where we are already trillions in debt....
> 
> you just can't make up this shit.......



You just did. Medicare/Medicaid has just been funded for the the foreseeable future through the the ACA. Guess you missed that part.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 13, 2013)

even Repubs knew that Cruz , Lee & the House t-partiers had no end game plan if the President refused to give into their demands. They threatened to shut the gov't down & got their wish


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 13, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> even Repubs knew that Cruz , Lee & the House t-partiers had no end game plan if the President refused to give into their demands. They threatened to shut the gov't down & got their wish



So? 

Cry more


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

From right wing ABC news
House Republicans Wait at a Table for Dems to Negotiate Budget


The Left never wanted to negotiate

They would prefer Papa Obama to punish people like WW II veterans
by spending more money to close open air parks then keep them open
A first for any gov't shutdown. 

DC Mayor asking Reid to back House move to free the district from Federal Budget Restrictions 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtNccmJEwDE#t=66"]Reid warns D.C. Mayor On Shutdown "Don't Screw It Up"[/ame]




Just image how they could try to punish the people 
 if/when they have full control of health care


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Medicare/Medicaid are bankrupt.....now the bozo-in-office wants to impose a similar program on everybody....at a point where we are already trillions in debt....
> ...



 The programs have been funded with debt.
In other words, with NO real money.
ACA is doomed to failure


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > If you get Medicaid and are low income, someone else pays for it.  Low income people don't pay any taxes.
> ...



Oh? Care to explain where THAT money would come from?


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



Theoretically everything the federal government does is funded with debt.   

Is the military doomed to failure?   Cause it's funded with a heck of a lot more debt then ACA...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



No one with a functioning brain would believe that.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > It is a movement more towards a CPE than not.
> ...



Yes it is. 
ACA is government sanction of redistribution of wealth for the sole purpose of creating entitlement.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Rofl...what?!?!

Do you ever look at your paycheck stub????


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



That's a non sequitur.
National defense is an essential function of government.
ACA is NOT.
And don't go quoting the general welfare clause because it does not apply.
The document states "promote the general welfare( of the people)....Nowhere is it stated "provide"


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



That income tax =medicare tax.
First, not everyone pays income taxes.
Second...You said so yourself. No refund on medicare taxes. Yet there are refunds available to those who overpay their income taxes.
These two taxes are not equal. Nor are they similar.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...


This is true.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



What the heck are you talking about... "=/=" is meant to say "does not equal"

I was saying Income taxes are not medicare taxes,  which anyone with a functioning brain could've easily figured out on their own...It was a response to people saying "poor people pay no taxes"  which is completely not true in the case of Medicare/Medicaid.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> Don't forget
> He is spending more money to keep veterans out of the WW II memorial
> 
> Technically, the sequester is the law of the land- just like Papa ObamaCare
> ...


Enforcing border security and immigration laws is the law of the land, too -- but Obama seems to have forgotten about those.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> That's a non sequitur.
> National defense is an essential function of government.
> ACA is NOT.
> And don't go quoting the general welfare clause because it does not apply.
> The document states "promote the general welfare( of the people)....Nowhere is it stated "provide"



This doesn't change anything.   Our oversized military is funded through debt...without national debt our military couldn't exist in it's current size.   So by your logic our military is doomed to failure.


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Defense is mandated by the Constitution.

Providing healthcare is not.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Plus are not the EIC and Child credits refundable
to point where the they are netted against SS tax and medicaid tax 

The net effect being that at minimum your cash flow is zero with the gov't.

If so, they get that money back and can still use the benefits of the programs


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

daveman said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



A constitution that was made before the industrial revolution.


----------



## Nova78 (Oct 13, 2013)

All Democrats failed math class , duh lets see we spend 5 but only take in 2 ,yea thats the ticket......


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> All Democrats failed math class , duh lets see we spend 5 but only take in 2 ,yea thats the ticket......



Admit that 90% of that is caused because of welfare, wars and bail-outs.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> All Democrats failed math class , duh lets see we spend 5 but only take in 2 ,yea thats the ticket......



Reagan and the two Bushes were much better huh??


----------



## daveman (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


And yet, oddly enough, it still works fine -- when progressives aren't using it as toilet paper, that is.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Yes it is.
> ACA is government sanction of redistribution of wealth for the sole purpose of creating entitlement.



Okay,    let's put away our crazy,  paranoia induced conspiracy theories for a minute and think logically...

What "conclussive function" of the ACA entails anything at all that could be deemed "Socialism"

Where does a group of people collectively contribute anything anywhere to the group as a whole?   Obamacare has nothing like this...anywhere.    

Our current Mandate on ER care, however, does.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Oct 13, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> The  GOP has now lost any chance of winning the Senate in 2014 and could soon lose their chance of retaining the House.   Yeah Tea Party!!!!!!!
> 
> You can't fix Stupid......



You got that right.....the stupid will continue to vote for dumbocrats.


----------



## mcaleb1486 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love how it took these guys like 10 days to start to plan to talk to each other and when to plan negotiating. These guys get paid too much for how pathetic they are :/ republicans and democrats suck XD


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...


 
Look, Matthew, Obama is screwing the pooch to God Damn America. Someone has to stop him.

Do you know what owing 17 trillion dollars took to get there? Obama has spent us out of house and home. He's spent trillions of dollars without one single bit of help from anybody else, although he has tried again and again to pass the buck to his predecessor. Now, he's looking to blame Congress for not letting him have more money to pay off more and more friends to get what he wants.

It's time to say no, sir. We just can't let him dig us any deeper, we don't have the backing for it. The IMF chief had a conniption fit today over us not being willing to let Obama dig us deeper as he and his friends spend, spend, spend, and more spend.

We just want our country back from the spendaholics who spend, then turn around and call foul on those who say no more of that.

Sorry to lose your good will, but we have to plug the leaky faucet. Obama makes things sound like they're seamless when he paints a picture of perfection with that silvery tongue of his.

But you can't spend so much money you have to default if you don't get more, more, more, more and more.

I'm not surprised people are so confused. You've been watching our government painted as the world's fairy godmother, and it's been so convincing, very few here realized exactly how much $17 trillion dollars is. If it goes any further, Obama can write one after another "Presidential Order" to tap funds already earmarked for other designations.

It's Obama who closed the National Parks instead of telling his political supporters seeking a billion for this venture and a billion for that one. He just can't say "no, it's not my money, it's the people's money." Instead, he calls the presses to print more money and the other press to put pressure on Republicans to cover him.

It's Obama who lied that it was somehow the Republican's fault.

If saving the next generation from having too grievous a financial burden to do anything but become the world's new source for slaves, I will take your heat. You can blame me, but don't blame the very men and women of the House of Representatives who have the unpleasant task of telling Obama he can't spend any more money, and he needs to back off while lawyers read and try to figure out the 2700+ page ACA and find out why the Insurance Companies are raising prices and reducing benefits to their clients on account of what the law says. They need to find all the poinst in the law that weren't Constitutional when passed without telling legislators there were egregious clauses written into the act that would quadruple costs of administering such a complex system of picking American's pockets to give to non-citizens who only came over the border to establish a population base to vote to cede large areas of property owned by Americans to a foreign government that has so much graft and drug lord rule it can't protect honest people.

If you are also going to punish Conservatives, think about three generations down the line. Everyone is a slave to people who speak Arabic, Chinese, etc., because America couldn't pony up repayment of its debts due to Obama's excesses.

Don't blame us for being far-sighted. We're worried voters who can do the math on paying interest back on borrowed money as being equal to the GNP. We're not getting out of this hole without some pain.

Please don't let the make-believe citizens pushing community rule fool you. So far, they have. I'm sorry to see it.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Oh, so you're already mouthing the commie lines about getting rid of the United States Constitution?

Laws of mercy.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The  GOP has now lost any chance of winning the Senate in 2014 and could soon lose their chance of retaining the House.   Yeah Tea Party!!!!!!!
> ...



How do you like our smaller government now, Stephbagger?


----------



## Freewill (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.



I don't know if you are just playing us or not but you seem to forget the idiots that have controlled 2/3s of our government for the past 7 years the democrats.  If you think a government shutdown will effect the funding for your pet projects that you think the federal government should pay for, I don't.  Then guess what will happen if we keep raising the debt ceiling and or default.  Yeah vote democrat and keep on doing the same thing.  Yeah that gonna fix things.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.
> ...



I agree.

A Democratic House and Senate will fix things nicely.

Let's hope we get one in 2014.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.



Amen, brother.

The Tea Party Republicans want to destroy America.


----------



## Interpol (Oct 14, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.



Yeah, because we all know private enterprise got us to the moon. 

Gosh, you righties are dumb.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.
> ...



Private enterprise destroyed the world economy in 1929 and 2008.

The Democrats were left to pick up the pieces.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 14, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.



So many breakthroughs happen through our universities which rely on grants for all types of research.  Seriously, you should know this.


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)

Chris said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Yes, they'll raise the credit limit.  Over and over.  Increasing spending.  Increasing taxes.  

Until we're a third-world shithole.  

That's what you want?


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)

Chris said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If we reenter a economic collapse as bad as 2008 as I am hearing on c-span. I'll do everything in my power to make the republican party the Whigs.
> ...



You misspelled "the leftist agenda that's dooming America".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 14, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.
> ...



It's truly sad how clueless most of our population truly is about how we're the leader in science.

If they knew they'd probably shit themselves. The tea-party probably would be burning down universities.

You see these people think a lot like north Koreans


----------



## Freewill (Oct 14, 2013)

Chris said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Keep doing the same thing only more of it is idiocy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 14, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



you people want to gut our leadership of everything. How does it feel?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...




You must believe Comrade
As has been posted in the past

*Move Over Einstein, there is a new kid in town
*








Comrades,

We know that many on the racist right have tried to play up Papa Obama's deficit spending as having no end in sight.
 But, through my sources at DNC, I have been given inside knowledge of Papa Obama's theory on deficit spending. 
Papa Obama has actually found a universal constant to spending. 

Apparently, he has based it on another's work but not as smart as Papa Obama to see the big picture

E= MC2
where:
E= socialist egalitarianism
M= Gross National Product 
C= speed of spending- which is a constant
It is so simple and beautiful

Let us approximate on our current deficit spending to show us how this works 
(using 365 days) h/t to RealDealPolitics

At 4 trillion dollars a year, what we actually have....
Per actual day $10,958,904,110
Per actual hour $456,621,005
Per actual minute $7,610,350
Per actual second $126,839


Indeed as spending approaches the same number of units per second for the speed of light or 186,282 miles per second, we will reach our Progressive Utopia. 
In Papa Obama's theory, as we approach this speed of spending constant the National Debt will actually slow down. Of course, once achieving this Utopia,
 the masses will respond in kind by being the most productive ever in history and at that point the Deficit will just "wither away". Man will truly become free...

Man, at last the master of his own form of social organization, becomes at the same time the lord over Nature, his own master &#8212; free.

Trying to build on Papa Obama's theory, some progressives, like Krugman, are hard at work to see if we can break this constant of spending to see if it would be possible to even reverse the National Debt.

These are most exciting times we live in comrades

Remember,
Papa Obama IS working, we just need more spending to get there ! -


----------



## Spiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



I like most people didn't see one bit of difference in my life with the government being partially closed.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Blah Blah Blah BS BS BS.  I am starting to think you are on the supplied side of the equation.  Those who actually pay bills knows the effect of excessive debt.  

I guess your side's answer to our debt problem is more taxes not more responsibility.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 14, 2013)

Spiderman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> ...






Such intolerance can not be tolerated!

If our most fearless leader closing open air parks, which was never done before
in a gov't shutdown, is not enough for you to feel the pain

Just wait until if/when the gov't has full control of your healthcare.
See what we can do then to punish people


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> you people want to gut our leadership of everything. How does it feel?



And you illustrate a fundamental difference between conservatives and liberals:

Liberals believe we work for the government.

Conservatives believe the government is supposed to work for us.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > you people want to gut our leadership of everything. How does it feel?
> ...



In any Centrally planned economy, the individual ultimately becomes subservient to the state and their dictated goals.

"Society's needs come before the individual's needs."

"The corporate State considers that private enterprise in the sphere of production is the most effective and useful instrument in the interest of the nation. 
In view of the fact that private organisation of production is a function of national concern, the organizer of the enterprise is responsible to the State for the direction given to production."


----------



## zeke (Oct 14, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




The Teabaggers and Rethugs have set out to punish the entire nation with this stupid shut down and the threat of default.

But people like you are just so upset that the parks aren't open.

Fuk you. Like the two are "equal". Talk to the Tea baggers about that little problem. Maybe they will listen to you.

But your kind wanted to inflict pain and you have. Quit bitching that the parks are not open.
Big fucking deal. You all have got what you wanted. Now live with the consequences.


----------



## Spiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

zeke said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



Funny just the other day I walked into a national park and spent the day climbing.

Parks are only closed to the lazy fucks who don't want to get out of their cars and IMO they shouldn't be allowed in anyway.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 14, 2013)

A poor veteran who suffers at the temper tantrum  of Papa Obama
of trying to close open air parks. A first for any gov't shutdown

This disabled vet with no legs carried a piece of the 'barry-cade' to the White House. 
A true hero.









Just imagine how the gov't could punish the people, if/when they have full control of healthcare.



.


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


What's really pathetic is how many people SEE themselves as subservient to the State.

These people yearn to be subjects.  The responsibilities of citizenship scare the hell out of them.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe cutting edge science or math has anything to do with the govt. That remains private enterprise.
> ...



You damned right private enterprise got us to the moon.  Name one thing that the government built that was part of the space shuttle.  The government supplied the money, private enterprise made the hardware and software.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> A poor veteran who suffers at the temper tantrum  of Papa Obama
> of trying to close open air parks. A first for any gov't shutdown
> 
> This disabled vet with no legs carried a piece of the 'barry-cade' to the White House.
> ...


That WWII vet wears his age well.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 14, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



I was referring to income tax, so you got me on the Medicare tax.  But you are only half right.  Not_ everyone _has a job, and with no job, no Medicare tax is paid.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > *A poor veteran *who suffers at the temper tantrum  of Papa Obama
> ...



Nobody said he was a WWII vet dumbass!


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> That WWII vet wears his age well.



You do know, don't you, you stupid, _stupid_ woman, that visiting the WWII memorial isn't limited only to WWII veterans?

Apparently not.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Oct 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans better open our fucking government or I am going to vote straight democrat in 2014!!! You're destroying our edge within science, tech and hundreds of thousands of American jobs.
> 
> Believe me I *HATE* the racism, sexism and bull shit of the democrats big time. BUT you're no longer a party of a first world nation and sure as hell don't act like you wish America to be a first world nation.
> 
> ...



U r going to vote straight Democrat anyway.

And the GOP is not the Party responsible for the fake shutdown anyway.

The GOP (alone) offered bills to fund the ENTIRE government but-for Obamabullshitcrapcare.  

It is the vile liberal Democrat Parody Senate and the scumbag incumbent who refuse to permit THAT funding to go through.

They aren't even imaginative enough to get THAT MUCH done and THEN attend to re-cramming through Congress additional funding for Obamabullshitcrapcareless.

Fucking lolberal Democratics are fully dishonest and utterly worthless.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 14, 2013)

I actually think this Shutdown is doing some real good. More Americans are now understanding that they can survive without Big Brother controlling every aspect of their lives. And they're also learning how vindictive and cruel Big Brother is. The People own the Parks and Monuments, not Big Brother. The People paid for and still are paying for them. 

We are currently at the crossroads. Our Government is out there harassing little old ladies and confiscating their cameras at Yellowstone, while throwing massive parties for Illegals on our National Mall. Yeah, i would say something's very wrong. It's time to make Big Brother 'Little Brother.'


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 14, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I actually think this Shutdown is doing some real good. More Americans are now understanding that they can survive without Big Brother controlling every aspect of their lives. And they're also learning how vindictive and cruel Big Brother is. The People own the Parks and Monuments, not Big Brother. The People paid for and still are paying for them.
> 
> We are currently at the crossroads. Our Government is out there harassing little old ladies and confiscating their cameras at Yellowstone, while throwing massive parties for Illegals on our National Mall. Yeah, i would say something's very wrong. It's time to make Big Brother 'Little Brother.'



which is why Homeland Security is stockpiling so many bullets....

as Beck says about the progression of the 'progressives'.......nudge, shove, shoot........they are now shoving....


----------



## paulitician (Oct 14, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think this Shutdown is doing some real good. More Americans are now understanding that they can survive without Big Brother controlling every aspect of their lives. And they're also learning how vindictive and cruel Big Brother is. The People own the Parks and Monuments, not Big Brother. The People paid for and still are paying for them.
> ...



The Communist/Progressive Globalists actually control both Political Parties at this point. Check this out when you have time...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYLftg-tIlE]John Stossel - Progressives And War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone close the government yet so the OP can be right in their subject line at least?


----------



## paulitician (Oct 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Anyone close the government yet so the OP can be right in their subject line at least?



I hate to say it, but the OP sounds like a typical dimwitted Obamabot Entitlement Moocher. There's been quite a few loitering on this Board lately. I told em they better hurry, Walmart was handing out Obama-Phones. Maybe that'll get rid of em for awhile. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Senate Democrats are now demanding cuts in the Sequestration in order to refund the govt.

So much for a clean CR.

Now both the Democrats and Republicans are Legislative Terrorists.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 14, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone close the government yet so the OP can be right in their subject line at least?
> ...


LOL

A temporary reduction in the size of government and look how they run around in circles, arms waving, eyes bugged out, screaming the sky is falling, the sky is falling...


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 14, 2013)

paulitician said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



yes....the progressives in the Demrat party and the neo-con RINO establishment in the Rep party are very similiar....and why they both hate the conservative Tea Party....


----------



## paulitician (Oct 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Yeah, too many Americans are too dependent on Government. And that's exactly what Big Brother wants. But this Shutdown has shown how vindictive and cruel Government is. Big Brother now has the power to giveth...and taketh away. I mean, the People actually own the Parks and Monuments, not the Politician assholes. More Americans just need to wake up and realize they have more power than they've been told. The Country belongs to them. They work for us. It's not the other way around.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 14, 2013)

I hear you

We see how vindictive the extreme left and Papa Obama have been
to the people

Just imagine when/if they get full control of healthcare,
the ways they could try to punish the people


----------



## paulitician (Oct 14, 2013)

Neotrotsky said:


> I hear you
> 
> We see how vindictive the extreme left and Papa Obama have been
> to the people
> ...



Total and absolute control. That's what it's all about. They already control the Money, and now it's time to control the Health too. Once you control their bodies, their minds will follow. Like i said, Big Brother now has the power to giveth...and taketh away. Less Government dependence and smaller Government is the only logical way forward.


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


Do toy think they detect a threat? The TEA PARTY is the best thing to happen in recent history.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 14, 2013)

This Republican/Tealiban shutdown has gone on for far too long. They have 3 days to settle it.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 14, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> This Republican/Tealiban shutdown has gone on for far too long. They have 3 days to settle it.



as soon as the Demonrats come to the table......waiting....


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Oct 14, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> This Republican/Tealiban shutdown has gone on for far too long. They have 3 days to settle it.



It is the lolberal Democrat partial government shutdown.

And Obummer has the power to end it based on the offer made by the GOP before it even began.

But he won't.

He is too busy trying to create a "crisis" just so that he and his hench-stooges in the media can exploit it.


----------

